# Laurea triennale.



## iceman. (12 Novembre 2013)

Visto che la legge di stabilità tocca anche il comparto sicurezza dovrò attendere quasi 2-3 anni prima di fare il concorso che interessa a me, a fronte di ciò stavo pensando di prendere una triennale nel frattempo, ma una triennale che consenta anche qualche opportunità, per es : mi piacerebbe giurisprudenza ma ce l'hanno quasi tutti e difficilmente si trova qualcosa, stavo pensando invece, una triennale in Lingua e comunicazione come la vedete? (pur non piacendomi)Ho sentito che a volte chiamano nei tribunali oppure potrei fare come alternativa lezioni private (in proprio). E anche in tal caso, cercherei di essere come dice [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] il più pragmatico possibile, nel senso che mi piacerebbe il russo ma non serve a niente, meglio l'arabo o il cinese.

Infine, è possibile stoppare gli studi e riprenderli dopo diversi anni? Nel senso fermarsi a due anni e l'ultimo farlo dopo 4-5 anni. Ci son costi aggiuntivi? Una volta ripresi diventa dura riprendere il ritmo della materia (Non dello studio) ?

Vorrei laurearmi , altrimenti stavo pensando sempre nel frattempo di iniziare il corso da Operatore Socio Sanitario, nel campo della sanità al 90% trovi sistemazione quasi subito, il che ovviamente sarebbe vantaggioso dal punto di vista economico, qualora dovessi laurearmi dovrei spostarmi, pagare affitto,tasse universitarie, libri e qualcosa per stare nella città dove andrò. 


La risposta è già nella domanda ma devo cercare anche di tutelare le spese familiari, non è che posso far spendere vagonate i soldi a mio padre e poi stoppare gli studi , mi prenderebbe a calci nel sedere. 

Opzione due : fare il corso per OSS, fare il concorso che interessa a me e dopo aver finito il corso prendere la laurea. 
Qualche dritta?


----------



## Dexter (12 Novembre 2013)

a chieti e teramo c'è tutto,perchè devi andare fuori?


----------



## Mou (12 Novembre 2013)

Giurisprudenza è cinque anni.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Novembre 2013)

Da quel che so io, puoi riprendere anni dopo "congelando" i tuoi esami. Sono piuttosto sicuro che ci siano dei costi extra, ma non saprei quantificarli onestamente.
Le lingue possono essere uno sbocco se riesci a diventare un perito del Tribunale. In base a ciò, dovresti vedere quale genere di affari ruota intorno ad esso. Per esempio, dalle mie parti girano molti tedeschi, ma è anche vero che questo comporta molte più persone che studiano la lingua. E' un equilibrio complesso da raggiungere. Non cestinerei così a priori il russo, sono tra i pochi grandi investitori a farsi ancora vivi da queste parti.
Quello che ti posso consigliare, nella mia semi ignoranza, è di verificare a fondo, come già stai facendo, gli eventuali sbocchi. Dopo di che cerca quello che ti piace di più.


----------



## tequilad (12 Novembre 2013)

Mi sembra abbiano validità 8 anni gli esami


----------



## Albijol (12 Novembre 2013)

Se non hai il babbo avvocato la laurea in giurisprudenza vale come la laurea in "Scienze per la pace" , presa da una mia conoscente


----------



## O Animal (12 Novembre 2013)

Anziché studiare le lingue in Italia perché non vai a studiare qualcosa che ti piaccia direttamente all'estero? Il costo della vita e le rette universitarie in tanti paesi sono inferiori che in Italia e le possibilità di lavoro e crescita non sono nemmeno confrontabili. Senza dire che i sistemi universitari esteri permette di fare una vita di lavoro/studio senza incastrarti in un sistema ampolloso come quello italiano.


----------



## Mou (12 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se non hai il babbo avvocato la laurea in giurisprudenza vale come la laurea in "Scienze per la pace" , presa da una mia conoscente



Io faccio giurisprudenza e ti posso dire che non è sempre vero, anzi. La mia università collabora strettamente con gli studi legali (per farti capire, al momento della laurea il 90% degli studenti sa già dove fare pratica) e è evidente che gli studi diano la priorità innanzi tutto alle eccellenze, e se le combattono senza esclusione di colpi.


----------



## Albijol (12 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Io faccio giurisprudenza e ti posso dire che non è sempre vero, anzi. La mia università collabora strettamente con gli studi legali (per farti capire, al momento della laurea il 90% degli studenti sa già dove fare pratica) e è evidente che gli studi diano la priorità innanzi tutto alle eccellenze, e se le combattono senza esclusione di colpi.



Allora io ho nell'ordine:
-mamma segretaria presso uno studio di un avvocato (livello medio alto). In 20 anni di lavoro nessun praticantato è riuscito a aprirsi uno studio per conto suo, i praticanti non hanno mai visto un euro di rimborso e l'uno praticante poi assunto non prende poi molto più di mia madre.
-due amiche che a 28-29 stanno ancora a studiare per passare l'esame per l'albo (diventato sempre più difficile per calmierare l'eccesso di avvocati, che solo in Lombardia sono lo stesso numero di tutta la Francia), una di loro medita di andare in Spagna dove dice lei "c'è l'esame con le crocette"
-conoscente con padre avvocato che ovviamente lavora lì dentro.


----------



## Mou (12 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Allora io ho nell'ordine:
> -mamma segretaria presso uno studio di un avvocato (livello medio alto). In 20 anni di lavoro nessun praticantato è riuscito a aprirsi uno studio per conto suo, i praticanti non hanno mai visto un euro di rimborso e l'uno praticante poi assunto non prende poi molto più di mia madre.
> -due amiche che a 28-29 stanno ancora a studiare per passare l'esame per l'albo (diventato sempre più difficile per calmierare l'eccesso di avvocati, che solo in Lombardia sono lo stesso numero di tutta la Francia), una di loro medita di andare in Spagna dove dice lei "c'è l'esame con le crocette"
> -conoscente con padre avvocato che ovviamente lavora lì dentro.



L'ultimo caso è la storia dell'umanità, sempre è stato e sempre così sarà, in tutti i campi lavorativi dell'universo.
I due esempi precedenti sono strettamente collegati a un problema che hai giustamente rilevato: il mercato degli avvocati è non saturo, di più. Ce ne sono molti di più di quanti ne servirebbero in realtà, e questo porta ad un abbassamento pietoso della qualità del servizio. Zero deontologia, zero rispetto per il cliente, solo una grossa lotta per mungere i clienti paganti, per sopravvivere e basta. In queste condizioni non mi stupisce che nessun praticante abbia voluto aprirsi uno studio proprio, se non hai un nome pesante e una credibilità pluridecennale è difficile attirare i pochi clienti in questo momento.
Sull'esame da avvocato, direi che *giustamente* e *finalmente* è più selettivo. La storia della Spagna e delle crocette direi che è un demerito delle tue amiche, con tutto il rispetto 
L'obiettivo di un avvocato in questo momento non può essere "apro lo studio e i clienti mi vengono a cercare". Ormai bisogna buttarsi in qualche grosso studio e fare il più possibile carriera lì dentro, per poi, dopo 20/30 anni, con l'esperienza sviluppata e le conoscenza conquistate, mettersi in proprio.
Per questo secondo me, ripeto, se sei un fuoriclasse lavoro lo trovi al 100%, negli studi legali si vuole guadagnare, non fare favori agli asini.


----------



## Mou (12 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> L'ultimo caso è la storia dell'umanità, sempre è stato e sempre così sarà, in tutti i campi lavorativi dell'universo.
> I due esempi precedenti sono strettamente collegati a un problema che hai giustamente rilevato: il mercato degli avvocati è non saturo, di più. Ce ne sono molti di più di quanti ne servirebbero in realtà, e questo porta ad un abbassamento pietoso della qualità del servizio. Zero deontologia, zero rispetto per il cliente, solo una grossa lotta per mungere i clienti paganti, per sopravvivere e basta. In queste condizioni non mi stupisce che nessun praticante abbia voluto aprirsi uno studio proprio, se non hai un nome pesante e una credibilità pluridecennale è difficile attirare i pochi clienti in questo momento.
> Sull'esame da avvocato, direi che *giustamente* e *finalmente* è più selettivo. La storia della Spagna e delle crocette direi che è un demerito delle tue amiche, con tutto il rispetto
> L'obiettivo di un avvocato in questo momento non può essere "apro lo studio e i clienti mi vengono a cercare". Ormai bisogna buttarsi in qualche grosso studio e fare il più possibile carriera lì dentro, per poi, dopo 20/30 anni, con l'esperienza sviluppata e le conoscenza conquistate, mettersi in proprio.
> Per questo secondo me, ripeto, se sei un fuoriclasse lavoro lo trovi al 100%, negli studi legali si vuole guadagnare, non fare favori agli asini.



Aggiungo un commento sulla storia rimborsi: è brutto dirlo ma un praticante non sa fare niente nel momento in cui mette piede nello studio legale...


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Novembre 2013)

Le uniche lauree triennali che possono darti nella maggior parte dei casi degli sbocchi sono quelle sanitarie, come Infermieristica o Fisioterapia. Comunque anch'io sto facendo Giurisprudenza ed è una laurea esclusivamente magistrale, al massimo potresti fare Scienze dei Servizi Giuridici che è simile ed è 3+2, ma non te lo consiglierei, specie se sei interessato solo alla triennale.


----------



## Albijol (13 Novembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Sull'esame da avvocato, direi che *giustamente* e *finalmente* è più selettivo.



La mia idea è diversa, per me sarebbe meglio fare la selezione prima, cioè far diventare giurisprudenza a numero chiuso. Molto meglio così che illudere una persona cinque anni, fargli prendere una laurea superinflazionata, fargli fare non so quanti mesi di praticantato sfruttato e poi alla fine non farti passare l'esame da avvocato perché la commissione su ordini dall'alto ha deciso di far passare solo lo x per cento dei candidati.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La mia idea è diversa, per me sarebbe meglio fare la selezione prima, cioè far diventare giurisprudenza a numero chiuso. Molto meglio così che illudere una persona cinque anni, fargli prendere una laurea superinflazionata, fargli fare non so quanti mesi di praticantato sfruttato e poi alla fine non farti passare l'esame da avvocato perché la commissione su ordini dall'alto ha deciso di far passare solo lo x per cento dei candidati.


Esatto.


----------



## Mou (13 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La mia idea è diversa, per me sarebbe meglio fare la selezione prima, cioè far diventare giurisprudenza a numero chiuso. Molto meglio così che illudere una persona cinque anni, fargli prendere una laurea superinflazionata, fargli fare non so quanti mesi di praticantato sfruttato e poi alla fine non farti passare l'esame da avvocato perché la commissione su ordini dall'alto ha deciso di far passare solo lo x per cento dei candidati.



Servono comunque il praticantato e un esame alla fine di questo, perché quando esci dai cinque anni d'università non sai incrociare nemmeno le norme. Secondo me col numero chiuso lo renderesti addirittura più duro di adesso. Io sarei a favore, comunque.


----------



## iceman. (13 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Specie se sei interessato solo alla triennale.



Assolutamente sì, infermieristica è a numero chiuso vero? Se si passo, anche perché dovrei dedicarvi anima e corpo.


----------



## iceman. (13 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> a chieti e teramo c'è tutto,perchè devi andare fuori?



A Chieti non c'è un bel niente  
Teramo e l'Aquila ci sono le università, il punto è che non sono più in Abruzzo


----------



## iceman. (13 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Da quel che so io, puoi riprendere anni dopo "congelando" i tuoi esami. Sono piuttosto sicuro che ci siano dei costi extra, ma non saprei quantificarli onestamente.
> Le lingue possono essere uno sbocco se riesci a diventare un perito del Tribunale. In base a ciò, dovresti vedere quale genere di affari ruota intorno ad esso. Per esempio, dalle mie parti girano molti tedeschi, ma è anche vero che questo comporta molte più persone che studiano la lingua. E' un equilibrio complesso da raggiungere. Non cestinerei così a priori il russo, sono tra i pochi grandi investitori a farsi ancora vivi da queste parti.
> Quello che ti posso consigliare, nella mia semi ignoranza, è di verificare a fondo, come già stai facendo, gli eventuali sbocchi. Dopo di che cerca quello che ti piace di più.



Guarda, dove sono io ora è pieno di cinesi, e son cinesi che hanno messo le mani praticamente dappertutto, ristoranti, negozi, etc...
Ripeto, sarebbe "solo" un tappabuchi in attesa del concorso che interessa a me...però al tempo stesso vorrei farla decentemente non tanto per dire che vado all'università, a prescindere poi dal fatto che vincendo o no il concorso all'università ci sarei andato, uscire a 26-27 anni con due lauree e un bel posto di lavoro sarebbe tanta roba secondo me.


----------



## Dexter (13 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A Chieti non c'è un bel niente
> Teramo e l'Aquila ci sono le università, il punto è che non sono più in Abruzzo


la tua amata infermieristica ad esempio è proprio a chieti,cosi come tante altre,stolto. dove vivi ora?


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sì, infermieristica è a numero chiuso vero? Se si passo, anche perché dovrei dedicarvi anima e corpo.


Eh si, come tutte le lauree sanitarie. Ad aprile ci sono i test, però non sono chissà cosa, specie se confrontati con quelli di medicina. Se studi per bene passi sicuramente.


----------



## iceman. (13 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> la tua amata infermieristica ad esempio è proprio a chieti,cosi come tante altre,stolto. dove vivi ora?



Quella vicino l'ospedale?


----------



## iceman. (13 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Eh si, come tutte le lauree sanitarie. Ad aprile ci sono i test, però non sono chissà cosa, specie se confrontati con quelli di medicina. Se studi per bene passi sicuramente.



Eh, a sto punto provo odontoiatria no?  
Na, vorrei qualcosa di più tranquillo ma che al tempo stesso consenta qualche opportunità, per questo stavo pensano di imparare una lingua, per lo meno per ora l'intenzione è questa.


----------



## Dexter (13 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quella vicino l'ospedale?


intendo l'università  c'è scienze infermieristiche a chieti e tante altre università,non lo so se la struttura è vicino l'ospedale.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Eh, a sto punto provo odontoiatria no?
> Na, vorrei qualcosa di più tranquillo ma che al tempo stesso consenta qualche opportunità, per questo stavo pensano di imparare una lingua, per lo meno per ora l'intenzione è questa.


Odontoiatria sono 6 anni come medicina ed i test sono uguali. Ti stai confondendo con igiene dentale, dove fai l'assistente del dentista.


----------

